# Another new tax form for Americans abroad



## cuerna1 (Mar 7, 2015)

Started doing this year's US taxes. Came across this (which I had no idea was a requirement)...

https://americansabroad.org/issues/taxation/another-new-tax-form-americans-abroad/


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

If over 65 with forced Medicare A you are covered and need to do nothing


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

cuerna1 said:


> Started doing this year's US taxes. Came across this (which I had no idea was a requirement)...
> 
> https://americansabroad.org/issues/taxation/another-new-tax-form-americans-abroad/


Required on 1040 EZ ?


----------



## cuerna1 (Mar 7, 2015)

Quick read (and I am not an accountant) would seem so.

http://www.irs.gov/pub/irs-pdf/i8965.pdf

Just the messenger 

"Who Must File
If you are required to file a tax return, you do not have minimum
essential coverage for yourself and everyone else in your tax
household, and you want to report or claim a coverage exemption
for yourself or another member of your tax household, file Form
8965 to report or claim coverage exemptions. Attach Form 8965 to
your tax return (Form 1040, Form 1040A, or Form 1040EZ).

...


----------

